# Backing Your Truck to a Dock



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Good tip.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Being blind in one eye I have poor depth perception so I'm always using some sort of marker when backing up. Don't always get it right the first time and have to regauge my marker.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Leave the gate up until you stop and then it won't get bent if you go too far.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I like the back up cameras more and more. Funny story on me. A guy was backing his truck up to a trailer and the tailgate was up. I happened to be standing there so I jumped in to help. I was pointing for him to turn the wheel a little this way and that. I was shocked at how well and precisely he was following my gestures. Back it right in place exactly. He got out to attached the trailer and I commented on how smooth that operation went. He grinned and pointed at the license plate frame. There of all things was the camera. I felt like an idiot. He said he loved it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

joed said:


> Leave the gate up until you stop and then it won't get bent if you go too far.


I really didn't care to smash the whole dam tailgate in then have to lift a complete assembled toilet up over the tailgate.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

With the tailgate closed, you stop backing when you are about a foot away from the dock. 
Lay an old towel over the edge of the dock and open the Tail gate. It's now propped up on the dock. 
Pull forward slowly. You will hear the gate drop when it clears the dock.


----------

